# When installing apps from online market, they dont download to phone



## crkdvnm (Jul 27, 2011)

I have been noticing this just the last week. I have changed roms but im not sure what would cause it.

Im signed into the android market with the email my phone has. I click install, click my phone, and then okay. It never starts downloading to my phone though. Anyone have a similar problem, or maybe have some tips to try out?

I am on a Thunderbolt. 2.3.7. 
I am running http://rootzwiki.com/topic/30559-rom-07-19-2012-jellyblur-v11-cm72-teamvicious-production/ which is Cyanogenmod 7.2

I do not remember the last time it worked. I dont install via online too often but now that i have been trying to install some apps, ive noticed, it is not working.

Any help would be appreciated! Thanks.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Are you picking the right phone? Sounds stupid but I have multiple instances from flashing different ROMs. Or maybe I'm mistaken and those are all my damn replacement TBs


----------

